# lionel train pieces from 1939



## mdewlover42 (Oct 8, 2009)

I have three lionel train pieces from 1939 with two of their original boxes and I put them up on ebay for sale, but I only got watchers... is anyone or does anyone know someone who is or may be interested in them? if you would like pictures just let me know and I'll post them..

thanks


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mdewlover42 said:


> i have three lionel train pieces from 1939 with two of their original boxes and i put them up on ebay for sale, but i only got watchers... Is anyone or does anyone know someone who is or may be interested in them? If you would like pictures just let me know and i'll post them..
> 
> Thanks




yes please post some pictures,or a description would help too, something anything.


----------



## mdewlover42 (Oct 8, 2009)

There are three trains and two of the orginal boxes, the boxes are a little beat up and have tape on them but they are still in pretty good condition from 1939.

1.The yellow gasoline train is in very good condtion the only thing is the bottom has a little rust other than that nothing is wrong with it

2. The bright red one is in very good condition as well and the same thing with the last one is the same thing wrong with this one, just a little rust but its from 1939 so it's in great condition otherwise!

3. The smaller Dark red one is the same thing as the two other trains, they are all in good condition besides a little rust on the bottom of them, but nothing serious!

***i can't figure out how to post the picture, but my boyfriend knows how to do it cause he is always on these types of forums, so when he gets home i'll have him do that.


thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Wow, you know they are from 1939? One must be a tank car. Dark and bright red? I am guess Baby Ruth as the dark and a caboose as the red. It would be nice if they are 600 series passenger cars. Well, we can dream

I read the box Oct 1939,


----------



## mdewlover42 (Oct 8, 2009)

pictures have been added to the original post!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mdewlover42 said:


> pictures have been added to the original post!



No pictures are here?

Hit the paper clip up top on the post box. ( when you are replying back you will see it. )
That's the attachment button.
Put the pics in your documents. 
Then when you hit the attach (paper clip)
click browse. 
then go to your documents and click on the picture.
then click open that attaches it.
then hit submit then after it submits you can put in a description.
then you got to hit process. 
and then wala...your picture appears.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

big ed said:


> No pictures are here?


Look again, hehehe 

So, those look like some nice cars OP! From the pictures the paint appears to be pretty good, although you said there was some rust... The 2654 Shell tanker has sold for up to $50 on eBay when in excellent condition... On a good day, it seems that the 2657 caboose (a more common car) would be able to sell for $30 when in great condition... With the 2652 gondola (hard second "o" ), you might be able to get $30, maybe even $40...

These prices are simply based of recent eBay sales and a couple other train stores online... You do have the box for a couple of them, so that is a plus and may net you more... On the other hand, from that picture I can not tell if the paint is chipped at all, and you said there was rust so that will hurt the value...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Boxes*

I was curious about the 2235w box.
This belongs to a whistle tender, black plastic with a whistle that is paired with a 225 and 225E steam engines, black, with a cast boilers. They were offered in he 39, 40 era. However I cannot find a set with those three cars. I find the tank and cabboose and a box or the gondola and dump cars. THose three cars were together with a Vanderbuilt engine in the 39 and 40 catalogs.
My question is, do you have the engines?
At least verify the box with a number 225

How did you describe them? I cannot find them.:dunno:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

mdewlover42 said:


> I have three lionel train pieces from 1939 with two of their original boxes and I put them up on ebay for sale, but I only got watchers...


"watchers only" is totaly fine. think about it, you are a bidder who wants an item and there are 3 more days to go. why would you bid? it will not get you closer to winning, someone else will beat you so why bother? just for the fun of it? pointless.
instead put it in watch list and recieve notification 4 hours before auction closes. if it is still within your desired price range good, now you have a chance of landing it. 

when selling at a times you will get lucky if some folks start bidding war on your item. but usually the most action will happen during last minutes of acuction. i personnaly give my best price 10 seconds before the end. if i win, good, if not, well, i wouldn't want to pay more for the item anyways. 

you have nice stuff, little patience


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> Look again, hehehe
> 
> So, those look like some nice cars OP! From the pictures the paint appears to be pretty good, although you said there was some rust... The 2654 Shell tanker has sold for up to $50 on eBay when in excellent condition... On a good day, it seems that the 2657 caboose (a more common car) would be able to sell for $30 when in great condition... With the 2652 gondola (hard second "o" ), you might be able to get $30, maybe even $40...
> 
> These prices are simply based of recent eBay sales and a couple other train stores online... You do have the box for a couple of them, so that is a plus and may net you more... On the other hand, from that picture I can not tell if the paint is chipped at all, and you said there was rust so that will hurt the value...



They were not there when I posted back to her.
Only trying to help her a little. Plus I love pictures.
They look in good shape.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Too bad, I think they sold Sunday night. Her entry was a little late. Her user name is not a current seller. Plenty of stuff there anyway.


----------



## mdewlover42 (Oct 8, 2009)

The trains are still for sell, i dont understand where you saw they sold sunday night, because they didn't i'm trying to sell them still that's why i posted this information and got on this forum.


----------



## mdewlover42 (Oct 8, 2009)

where would the numbers be on the box? I only see number 227loco, 227-103 on the one box and on the other box i only see a number 2235w


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

So your brown box belongs to a 0-6-0 swithcher steam engine number 227. The engine doesn't go with the tender. So maybe all the items were bought separately.

The boxes are interesting but I don't collect them.That is all I can tell you about them. 
Good Luck on the sell.


----------



## mdewlover42 (Oct 8, 2009)

bump 350 shipped OBO


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mdewlover42 said:


> bump 350 shipped OBO


BUMP.....BUMP

OK, what's OBO stand for?
Is that what you got for them?

If so you got a real good buck for them.  Hmmmm, OBO?


----------



## mdewlover42 (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks for the bump, OBO stands for or best offer lol idk if your being serious about that or what? lol


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mdewlover42 said:


> thanks for the bump, OBO stands for or best offer lol idk if your being serious about that or what? lol




LOL.......I wasn't thinking.
$350 or best offer...........Wow

Good Luck,


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I am just trying to be helpful, but $350 is a _tad_ high... I do not see you even being able to get half of that... You do not actually have the locomotive that the box goes with, do you?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> I am just trying to be helpful, but $350 is a _tad_ high... I do not see you even being able to get half of that... You do not actually have the locomotive that the box goes with, do you?



That's why I said WOW and Good Luck.
I can see at the most $75 to $100 bucks. 
And I think that's pushing it.


----------



## mdewlover42 (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't have the locomotive that goes with the box

But I got that prices from a train expert

I don't know anything about trains really,I'm just trying to sell them, I don't really have a certain price set for them, but Thats the price he gave me for the three trains and the two boxes because they are so old and in such good condition.

thanks though


----------



## mdewlover42 (Oct 8, 2009)

bump!!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

mdewlover42 said:


> But I got that prices from a train expert


but i'm sure the train expert didn't advise where to find buyers who will be interested in those items for that price.
to me the price seems ridiculous, but then i'm no expert.

auction it off. tag it properly and you will get almost the most you can get for it


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

mdewlover42,

tankist is giving you good advice. I can appreciate that your friend is an expert, but I can offer some common-sense input, as well. The value of anything---a train, a piece of art, a super-bowl ticket---is the amount a buyer will pay for it right now, checkbook in hand. Any other price is purely speculation. There are books that list the value of train components; those books are written by sellers who would like to see items sell for those prices and seek to influence the market. In my opinion, those prices tend to be highly inflated. You have two options available to you: A. Sell it now, for what you can get for it, or, B. Do like antique stores and put a high price on it and hold it for months or years until a buyer comes along who is willing to pay that much. If you priced it and put it on ebay with watchers but no sale, you had it priced too high for your market. Those watchers will see if you relist it with a lower price: when the price is in the range they are willing to pay, they will bid during the last hour of your auction. I wish you every bit of success in selling it, and would remind you that lots of photos and lots of information help enormously in selling.

Best wishes,


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Since the boxes does not belong to the RR cars I would suggest selling them separate.

I agree that the $350 is way to high. I can't see you getting more then $100 for them. And that would be pushing it.

You can do what Reckers said and just keep listing them. You never know. Someone who's inexperienced might buy them for that price. Or a rich person who for some reason has just got to have them might buy them.

If they don't sell and you keep re listing them I don't think it costs you anything.

Once again good luck.


----------

